# ACT and Surrounds AKFF dinner



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

A Turkish banquet would pretty fantastic.

Then afterwoulds, we can smash piss at the wig and pen.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Fridays would suit me, lets me amp up my fishing weekends!

Turkish would be great, a grand idea even and affordable to boot. The Civic one is nice and central to most although I would be just as happy at Jamison or Woden ( With Woden being the ultimate <hint> ). As for dates lets get a few more responses as to positive attendance and then move it into the A.C.T Fishing Trip section, even if I cant catch a beatroot dip to save myself. Have a few things going on but they only involve travelling on Saturday or Sunday, is Monday a public holiday?

You would think I would know as my store does not open on these days, but I hate them with a passion!

Anyone else able to make it???


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Friday the 17th I could make it too...I would prefer Civic too and turkish sounds great. Wouldn't make the long weekend the holiday has been moved to Mon the 27th.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

doods, i dont return from the goldie till the 19th but if the 17th is the only date that suits most then go ahead and plan ;-)


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Folks, back from the dark world of car crash recovery, but that is another story to tell later if you get bored of fishing tales.

I am heading to SA and .Won't be back until close to the Anzac weekend but if the 19th suits most then I will take a rain cheque - mind you I LOVE Turkish food so won't be happy !! :twisted:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm definately keen for this, would prefer a Friday night. x3 on the Wig and Pen   ;-)


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I can't do the 19th now have to head down the coast.....Bummer, I see a few can't get there at that time..what about patwah's call on early May????


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

FishWhisperer said:


> I can't do the 19th now have to head down the coast.....Bummer, I see a few can't get there at that time..what about patwah's call on early May????


I'll second early May. ;-) Might even have transport by then.


----------



## lur3 (Apr 1, 2007)

Early May for me. I'll be out of town for work from 17th for 10 days.

Nev


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Like to catch up after being in the dark for a while. Pick a date and place and happy to come alone.

Victor


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Do we have a consensus on a May date? Paddy?

Be good to catch up Vic!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSfRn58AAAZfgAAQQAEAAIDAEAAH454gIAAiJkNBoMTQoGmhkZMSYzuGFdHHls4fLOp78QHYhBiY6RFVBoT4u5IpwoSBPoz8+A==


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZyvSiIAACPfgAAQcKOACqCimIo/7/+wMAC6giajINGQGmmgAaABjTQaAGTQGRpoYmjBqnhBBPQ0mjI0AyNMmltDkkPo1s3kqc0CRw/MPM2Zd16s9oomVLaZ7tzhdVD4Q+RxPo+UJRcWJBAWVnNYZLcWLa8tMHxSe9IC8oAoIlHIMsdIbS9nKr2I2hIQ1jpGgetpd5CwaIOSn9OkigU7JhA1Syy+mIvCu18awWTB+L1rDRFpVcKzYZgmio9g3aZ73hygy/i7kinChITlelEQ


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

I am in for sure - even taking into account the stinky southsider remark !

I'll just cruise down from the big house on the hill and have a wander through scum central aka our city until din dins. Will be just me too, Reddie, my pet redfin, will be looking after the kids and larger variety of lures.

;-)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRJmpPUAABdbgAAQUAGHkpAKJ+/2gCAAhBKo9QwoYaZqh6YU0EqTRoeoGmnqGQDRmyGN1157FFIHRoOFOB5E5Iljy8Q4hVFZM92JaD2dFBIFiRX87cmXHEcSZq0jW48bRGkDAmNYpqKWDh4p6Rehjl9IkygQQhEmQHVjRD8XckU4UJASZqT1


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ok, proper roll call wiggas :

Patwah, Patwar and Patwee (maybe)
Kevlar 
Paf and Claire


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Yea sounds great, count me in,+ probably Jan too. No red fin down this way just these bloody snapper, will they do?

cheers

Mal de mer


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

paffoh said:


> Ok, proper roll call wiggas :
> 
> Patwah, Patwar and Patwee (maybe)
> Kevlar
> Paf and Claire


Is there 2 seperate roll calls now??? One for dinner and one for wig and pen??? Count me in +1 for dinner, will see if the designated driver doesn't mind me having a few beers at the wig and pen and she can drive home...(Should be used to it by now).


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Count me in for 1.

Victor


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Me too 

Patwah, Patwar and Patwee (maybe)
Kevlar 
Paf and Claire
Mal and Jan
Wishfisperer
Victor
Aleg75(ash)


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Plus one ...

Patwah, Patwar and Patwee (maybe)
Kevlar
Paf and Claire
Mal and Jan
Wishfisperer
Victor
Aleg75(ash)
Revo (Brent)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Looks like this will be a great turnout! The biggest in Canberra AKFF history I reckon 

Looking forward to seeing Victor and Ash after so long in the wilderness fellas! ;-)

+2 from the Squid household

Patwah, Patwar and Patwee (maybe)
Kevlar
Paf and Claire
Mal and Jan
Wishfisperer
Victor
Aleg75(ash)
Revo (Brent)
Squidder and Squidette (Jason and Michelle)


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Have fun people - we will be camped or on the road somewhere between Mystery Bay and Wonboyn or Mallacoota  Will put up a post before we go.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

keen 

Patwah, Patwar and Patwee (maybe)
Kevlar
Paf and Claire
Mal and Jan
Wishfisperer
Victor
Aleg75(ash)
Revo (Brent)
Squidder and Squidette (Jason and Michelle)
Pescado


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks to a mate that just rang me, I have just read the article in the chronicle about my cod from Ben Cadeye. If everyoe wants to bring a copy of the paper to dinner I will be happy to sign it.....lol

kidding

looking forward to catching up....The missus is going to come too, so can you put me down for another as I am not sure how to add to the list.....Our names are Luke and Leia (insert StarWars jokes at will......)

Luke


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I have added Annette to the list.

Patwah, Patwar and Patwee (maybe)
Kevlar
Paf and Claire
Mal and Jan
Wishfisperer
Victor & Annette
Aleg75(ash)
Revo (Brent)
Squidder and Squidette (Jason and Michelle)
Pescado


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

am down for it.


----------



## lur3 (Apr 1, 2007)

put meself on the list. Better half is a maybe, pending baysitter.

Patwah, Patwar and Patwee (maybe)
Kevlar
Paf and Claire
Mal and Jan
Wishfisperer (Luke and the Princess)
Victor & Annette
Aleg75(ash)
Revo (Brent)
Squidder and Squidette (Jason Squid and Michelle)
Pescado
Koich
Lur3 (Nev)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey Padme, Can the Turkish Resturant in Civic hold these sorts of numbers?

You may want to book it pretty soon.

Either that, or we just go to the wig and pen and drink Velvet Creamy Stout in leiu of dinner 8)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

No thanks, we don't want 18 pax's.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Nope, different Turkish place, this mob are better.(only because the serves are obscenely large :twisted: )

As for the ethiopian. I agree. Ferkete's is unreal. The girlfriend and I eat there every chance we get. Pricey, but damn the food is awesome and the service even better. 5 stars for sure.

Unfortunately, not everyone can handle that much awesome in one lentil filled pot, no matter how much enjera they get


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't really want to ask which one I am


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

i reaken u shold put up a poll so it will be easy to determan :?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

BUMP!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I may have missed it but I read the thread a few times...I know 18 are going but are we booked for a certain time on FRI???

cheers,

Luke


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I didn't go....I checked the computer last night at midnight and saw that a few had pulled out and even when Paf posted the weather report for today, I thought even he was no chance so got up at 9am checked the computer to see that he had gone.....Bugger, my kayak is still on the roof from SAT morn so didn't get out at all this weekend....I saw his post looks like he did ok, which makes it worse....Maybe SAT morn next weekend.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, I have returned from Adelaide late last week to be met by a nice Canberra cold. Hoping it is done and dusted by Friday but if not I will do the nice thing and avoid passing it on by missing dinner. It better be right by then as I love Turkish food.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

patwah said:


> Hope there's no piggie noises associated with this said cold??? :shock:


Ha ha ha, yeah, I have blown my nose so many times it feels like I have a snout for a nose.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

patwah said:


> Bags you sitting at table for one :lol:


Yeah, and that table being in Theodore ! LOL !


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone keen for a pre-dinner fish locally FRI morn......


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

patwah said:


> Can all let me know your plans for dinner


I plan eating the majority of my food, but will inevitably slop a heap of it down the front of my shirt and leave the remainder on my cheeks for later consumption.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

I reckon I am in for a feed. Cold is all but gone (well, passed on from me to the wife! LOL!). Probably join Koich in spilling some dip and stuff over my shirt.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Patwah, Patwar and Patwee (maybe) Confirmed
Kevlar Confirmed
Paf and Claire
Mal and Jan
Wishfisperer (Luke and the Princess)
Victor & Annette
Aleg75(ash)
Revo (Brent)
Squidder and Squidette (Jason Squid and Michelle)
Pescado (chris) Confirmed
Koich Confirmed
Lur3 (Nev)

Im there ;-)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Patwah, Patwar and Patwee (maybe) Confirmed
Kevlar Confirmed
Paf and Claire
Mal and Jan
Wishfisperer (Luke and the Princess)
Victor & Annette
Aleg75(ash)
Revo (Brent)
Squidder and Squidette (Jason Squid and Michelle) Confirmed
Pescado (chris) Confirmed
Koich Confirmed
Lur3 (Nev)


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Squidder said:



> Patwah, Patwar and Patwee (maybe) Confirmed
> Kevlar Confirmed
> Paf and Claire
> Mal and Jan
> ...


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I didn't really know what I was doing to update the list ...But we will be there.....Looks like a good turn out, looking forward to meeting you all...

Luke


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Patwah, Patwar and Patwee (maybe) Confirmed
Kevlar Confirmed
Paf and Claire
Mal and Jan
Wishfisperer (Luke and the Princess) Confirmed.....
Victor & Annette
Aleg75(ash)
Revo (Brent)
Squidder and Squidette (Jason Squid and Michelle) Confirmed
Pescado (chris) Confirmed
Koich Confirmed
Lur3 (Nev)

I worked it out.....


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Patwah, Patwar and Patwee (maybe) Confirmed
Kevlar Confirmed
Paf and Claire ( Confirmed x 2 )
Mal and Jan
Wishfisperer (Luke and the Princess) Confirmed.....
Victor & Annette
Aleg75(ash)
Revo (Brent)
Squidder and Squidette (Jason Squid and Michelle) Confirmed
Pescado (chris) Confirmed
Koich Confirmed
Lur3 (Nev)


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Patwah, Patwar and Patwee (maybe) Confirmed
Kevlar Confirmed
Paf and Claire ( Confirmed x 2 )
Mal and Jan
Wishfisperer (Luke and the Princess) Confirmed.....
Victor & Annette
Aleg75(ash)
Revo (Brent) Confirmed
Squidder and Squidette (Jason Squid and Michelle) Confirmed
Pescado (chris) Confirmed
Koich Confirmed
Lur3 (Nev)


----------



## lur3 (Apr 1, 2007)

Patwah, Patwar and Patwee (maybe) Confirmed
Kevlar Confirmed
Paf and Claire ( Confirmed x 2 )
Mal and Jan
Wishfisperer (Luke and the Princess) Confirmed.....
Victor & Annette
Aleg75(ash)
Revo (Brent) Confirmed
Squidder and Squidette (Jason Squid and Michelle) Confirmed
Pescado (chris) Confirmed
Koich Confirmed
Lur3 (Nev) *Confirmed*


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

7 pm at Turkish Pide house (Civic) 
Wig and pen for a night cap.

Patwah, Patwar and Patwee (maybe) Confirmed
Kevlar Confirmed
Paf and Claire ( Confirmed x 2 )
Mal and Jan
Wishfisperer (Luke and the Princess) Confirmed.....
Victor & Annette (Both Confirmed)
Aleg75(ash)
Revo (Brent) Confirmed
Squidder and Squidette (Jason Squid and Michelle) Confirmed
Pescado (chris) Confirmed
Koich Confirmed
Lur3 (Nev) Confirmed


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Damn, that is a top turnout. See you all there around 7 then.

;-)


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

7 pm at Turkish Pide house (Civic) 
Wig and pen for a night cap.

Patwah, Patwar and Patwee (maybe) Confirmed
Kevlar Confirmed
Paf and Claire ( Confirmed x 2 )
Mal and Jan
Wishfisperer (Luke and the Princess) Confirmed.....
Victor & Annette (Both Confirmed)
Revo (Brent) Confirmed
Squidder and Squidette (Jason Squid and Michelle) Confirmed
Pescado (chris) Confirmed
Koich Confirmed
Lur3 (Nev) Confirmed

Unfortunatley I am not able to come, have a good time tonight!

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRrOpQkAAAjfgAAQQCEAEIBAEAAmpc6gIAAxRoyBo0yNCKbKZH6KDbVPSLZryISC92dbALRB+ymNqwiktnUxWpDx+LuSKcKEgNZ1KEg=


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

T'was great, a good feed indeed.

Just the ticket for our trip to Jindy tommorow, min 1 / max 15, cloudy, low wind...

Just the way I like it.

Well done for organising the meet Paddy!


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for organising a great get together Paddy - great to catch up with a great group of guys and gals.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

As above, great to see such a turnout. The food was great, it's been a while since I last ate Turkish food.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah we had a ball, thanks again for organising the get together...Looking forward to catching up with everyone for a fish.......Off to Jindy 2moro too....See how we go.....Won't pack the sunscreen.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

FishWhisperer said:


> Won't pack the sunscreen.


On a serious note, do. UV levels are so extreme up there, worth applying to exposed areas before you leave...

See you in the morn.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

patwah said:


> A big thanks to all those who made the effort to come out. Always good to put names to some new faces and catch up with some old ones.
> 
> 18 was a great turnout and I'm keen to do better that in the not too distant future. We'll let the southsiders pick the next venue. No doubt we'll end up eating beans on toast and silver pillow chardonnay :shock:
> 
> ...


HaHa.....I might have to spend the next week on the water..and strike while the irons hot.....I know it won't last......Good looking fellow's and ladies out here in the ACT


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah it was a great night, thanks to all. The "Wig & whatever" was brilliant also I'm heading straight for a pear cider next time.
All the best see you all next time or out on the briny somewhere.

cheers

Mal de mer


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't think anyone checks the ACT fishing trips so I thought I would hijack this thread for a quick feeler to see if anyone is keen for a fish out this way (yerra or gunnas) prob Wed arvo/evening and I will prob go Thurs morn too.

FW


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Will save my morning outing till FRI then...Just got another 2 cods in 40mins in Gunna's about to do trip report.......You beauty......


----------

